# Griffin RTA by Geek Vape



## Dubz

http://www.geekvape.com/project/griffin-2/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

NICE! I WAAAAAAANT!


----------



## MorneW

Review by TVC


----------



## Rian

Anyone bringing the Griffin in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

So basically a refined version of the Cthulhu V2... Nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova69

This tank looks boss


----------



## 4RML

The chimney is to thin no offense!


----------



## Ernest

Nice, I want one.


----------



## 4RML

Ernest said:


> Nice, I want one.


I'll sell it to you for R400?


----------



## Ernest

4RML said:


> I'll sell it to you for R400?


I'll take it, when can I collect?


----------



## Ernest

4RML said:


> I am at work tomorrow so you can collect it at 9am from 112 Buitengracht street CPT , donford Motorrad BMW ask for Ryan.


Thanks, I'll be there.


----------



## 4RML

W


Ernest said:


> I'll take it, when can I collect?


would you like a sigelie 75w Tc !


----------



## Ernest

4RML said:


> W
> 
> would you like a sigelie 75w Tc !


No, I'm fine with mods for now, just looking to add a couple of tanks to my collection. Thanks.


----------



## 4RML

Man I am sorry to do this but my brother is a little up set at me selling the tank so I'm going to hang on to it for now sorry man. Hope you get your tank collection in order! No hard feelings!


----------



## Ernest

No problem, I'll just have to get a Bellus until someone starts stocking these.


----------



## 4RML

Ernest said:


> No, I'm fine with mods for now, just looking to add a couple of tanks to my collection. Thanks.





Ernest said:


> No, I'm fine with mods for now, just looking to add a couple of tanks to my collection. Thanks.


Sorry man I am having to change that sale on the tank as my brother is still into it , so no sale sorry man , please forgive me.


----------



## 4RML

T


Ernest said:


> No problem, I'll just have to get a Bellus until someone starts stocking these.


 try sir Vape Durban Craig has!


----------



## 4RML

Airomamisor is the way , a open chimney is the way!


----------



## 4RML

Keep cool chaps.


----------



## Ernest

4RML said:


> Sorry man I am having to change that sale on the tank as my brother is still into it , so no sale sorry man , please forgive me.


No problem.


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## CloudmanJHB

Looks like an amazing tank, so many great tanks to choose form lately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Initial feeling is this is another over hyped tank... maybe I'm not too crazy about it because I built it with dual alien clapton's at 0,2Ω and it's pretty hot and a heavy vape... I will rebuild it tomorrow with normal clapton's and I'm sure it will be better for me. Everything was very tight and really hard to take apart and if I'm not mistaken I have already stripped one of the grub screws tightening down the alien claptons... comparing the threads and general build between the Cleito and Griffin the Cleito wins hands down and is a 10 out of 10 build. I would give the Griffin a 7 out of 10.

On the positive side the deck is brilliant for big builds and really simple to build. Also simple top fill with no leaking.

Bottom line is the Crius is streets ahead of the Griffin in quality of device. If the Griffin was built better I may not have such a negative start with it. Time will tell. I will rebuild with a milder build and give it a full go over the next few days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## moonunit

Nice write up @Rob Fisher! Was planning on getting one of these but it is a real pity about the quality issues. Would be interested to hear from others if this is a common problem.

Deck looks very similar to the Cthulu V2, just the way the juice gets to the wick seems different. Anyone out there that has both to compare?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just did a rebuild using normal clapton's and the resistance of the dual coils was 0,42Ω and the vape was a LOT better. Refill is easy and so far no leaking. Changing wicks with full tank no problem. Air flow good. Still not that impressed with the quality. If you want to build insane and huge coils then worth a buy... if you are like me and want a more mellow vape and am happy with the Crius deck I wouldn't bother.

But with this build it's a LOT better flavour wise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

The Griffin is a beast.Any tank with a Clapton Build will be hot.

I did a 3mm ID,7wrap clapton on mine.0.47ohm.Rocking at 70w and it is a beast.

Crius will never be able to do that.

But one can't vape like that all the time.

One can do smaller builds.

I think next time I will try a 26ga twisted build.

I only find the airflow ring a little loose.And I had to change one of my post screws with ones of the spares because the allan key didn't want to go in properly.

This tank will outperform most of the tank on the market now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

O yes,and watch the orings while rinsing the tank.One of mine fell out in the basin while washing my tank and when I filled the tank I had juice everywhere.

Luckily I found it in the basin.


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> This tank will outperform most of the tank on the market now.



I think it depends on what you mean by "out perform"... if you mean build insane builds on it with all the space on that deck then agree 100%. But for me I'm much more interested in flavour... but the quality has put me off... plus the O-Rings are DOFF... and trying to tank the tank apart out the box was a major exercise...

But at the end of the day the new build is much better and the flavour is pretty good... let's see how we go over the next few days with it.


----------



## Nightwalker

Is


Rob Fisher said:


> Initial feeling is this is another over hyped tank... maybe I'm not too crazy about it because I built it with dual alien clapton's at 0,2Ω and it's pretty hot and a heavy vape... I will rebuild it tomorrow with normal clapton's and I'm sure it will be better for me. Everything was very tight and really hard to take apart and if I'm not mistaken I have already stripped one of the grub screws tightening down the alien claptons... comparing the threads and general build between the Cleito and Griffin the Cleito wins hands down and is a 10 out of 10 build. I would give the Griffin a 7 out of 10.
> 
> On the positive side the deck is brilliant for big builds and really simple to build. Also simple top fill with no leaking.
> 
> Bottom line is the Crius is streets ahead of the Griffin in quality of device. If the Griffin was built better I may not have such a negative start with it. Time will tell. I will rebuild with a milder build and give it a full go over the next few days.
> View attachment 43751
> View attachment 43752
> View attachment 43753


There any leaking?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaun patrick said:


> Is
> 
> There any leaking?



Nope no leaking! Well not yet... but it seems a pretty good design all around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Personally, I'm digging it. Admittedly, the build quality could be better, but it's the most well thought-out tank I've used to date.
It just works. Easy to build and wick, no leaking, and I don't think I could get a dry hit if I tried.
Very satisfying, flavourful vape.
I rescind any previous comments I may have made regarding giving up on tanks, this will suit my needs quite well.
Had to wash it thoroughly to get rid of the weird plasticy smell , and a "Clicky" AFC would have been awesome. Other than that, I can't really fault it.
Haven't had it for very long though, so I might have to extract my foot from my throat

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

SAVapeGear said:


> The Griffin is a beast.Any tank with a Clapton Build will be hot.
> 
> I did a 3mm ID,7wrap clapton on mine.0.47ohm.Rocking at 70w and it is a beast.
> 
> Crius will never be able to do that.
> 
> But one can't vape like that all the time.
> 
> One can do smaller builds.
> 
> I think next time I will try a 26ga twisted build.
> 
> I only find the airflow ring a little loose.And I had to change one of my post screws with ones of the spares because the allan key didn't want to go in properly.
> 
> This tank will outperform most of the tank on the market now.


How sure are you that the crius cant handle 70watts? I had a dual clapton in there at 110 watts only problem was the juice probably only laste around 15 min.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker

RIEFY said:


> How sure are you that the crius cant handle 70watts? I had a dual clapton in there at 110 watts only problem was the juice probably only laste around 15 min.


Pls tell me your Clapton build and what juice and what wicking


----------



## SAVapeGear

RIEFY said:


> How sure are you that the crius cant handle 70watts? I had a dual clapton in there at 110 watts only problem was the juice probably only laste around 15 min.


I didn't say a cruis can't handle 70w.

Can your cruis take this build: 3mm ID, 7wrap clapton?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

UD Clapton wire 2.5mm 8wraps around .45ohms straight forward wicking with thin layer in channel



the density should speak for it's self 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

doubt 3mm will fit but 2.5mm was more then enough


----------



## SAVapeGear

Yes.It takes 2.5mm but not 3mm.

Nice build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh

RIEFY said:


> How sure are you that the crius cant handle 70watts? I had a dual clapton in there at 110 watts only problem was the juice probably only laste around 15 min.



I think the focus is more on this: "*3mm ID,7wrap clapton*" rather than "*70w*"

Crius deck is smaller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Just did a rebuild using normal clapton's and the resistance of the dual coils was 0,42Ω and the vape was a LOT better. Refill is easy and so far no leaking. Changing wicks with full tank no problem. Air flow good. Still not that impressed with the quality. If you want to build insane and huge coils then worth a buy... if you are like me and want a more mellow vape and am happy with the Crius deck I wouldn't bother.
> 
> But with this build it's a LOT better flavour wise!
> View attachment 43767


@Rob Fisher I have both tanks (Griffin & Crius) and find the Griffin to be of same quality. I prefer the Griffin over the Crius as I can finally build dual 3mm ID claptons on a tank!Never had a dry hit, vaping max VG juice, flavour is tops. Also I can now chain vape a tank at 80W plus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

RIEFY said:


> How sure are you that the crius cant handle 70watts? I had a dual clapton in there at 110 watts only problem was the juice probably only laste around 15 min.


You were my hero and now my superhero!


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> @Rob Fisher I have both tanks (Griffin & Crius) and find the Griffin to be of same quality. I prefer the Griffin over the Crius as I can finally build dual 3mm ID claptons on a tank!Never had a dry hit, vaping max VG juice, flavour is tops. Also I can now chain vape a tank at 80W plus!



Maybe I got a lemon then that didn't go through quality control... but there is simply no comparison in the quality between the Crius and Griffin. That being said the Griffin is a pretty good tank (especially for you lunatics that like to build big) and while it won't win a beauty competition the vape is pretty good and it doesn't leak which a more than most tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Maybe I got a lemon then that didn't go through quality control... but there is simply no comparison in the quality between the Crius and Griffin. That being said the Griffin is a pretty good tank (especially for you lunatics that like to build big) and while it won't win a beauty competition the vape is pretty good and it doesn't leak which a more than most tanks.


I also find the filling on the Griffin way better using any type of elquid bottle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both tanks are over hyped.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz




----------



## capetocuba

Both great tanks! Them and my Mutation X MT RTA are my favourites and use all 3 every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz




----------



## Jerakeen

@Rob Fisher, I JUST got my Griffin and stripped one of the grub screws immediately, since they come locked in and the allen key is apparently horrible. Couldn't even build on it! 

Any advice on getting the stupid screw out? I've already tried all the tricks on the interwebs. If all else fails I'll take it back and let @JakesSA have a crack at it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jerakeen said:


> @Rob Fisher, I JUST got my Griffin and stripped one of the grub screws immediately, since they come locked in and the allen key is apparently horrible. Couldn't even build on it!
> 
> Any advice on getting the stupid screw out? I've already tried all the tricks on the interwebs. If all else fails I'll take it back and let @JakesSA have a crack at it.



Hopefully one of the technical types will have a suggestion for you... when that happens to me the tank gets thrown in the Giba Gorge! Sorry about that... I never kept my Griffin long either because mine was also a kak quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Jerakeen said:


> @Rob Fisher, I JUST got my Griffin and stripped one of the grub screws immediately, since they come locked in and the allen key is apparently horrible. Couldn't even build on it!
> 
> Any advice on getting the stupid screw out? I've already tried all the tricks on the interwebs. If all else fails I'll take it back and let @JakesSA have a crack at it.


Try and get a sharp thin object between grub screw and where its touching inside the post hole, then lever it in direction to get it out while unscrewing grub screw. I've done this a few times 
I either use the smallest flat screwdriver from the 6 piece jewelry set, or fine tipped tweezers.


----------



## GreenyZA

Jerakeen said:


> @Rob Fisher, I JUST got my Griffin and stripped one of the grub screws immediately, since they come locked in and the allen key is apparently horrible. Couldn't even build on it!
> 
> Any advice on getting the stupid screw out? I've already tried all the tricks on the interwebs. If all else fails I'll take it back and let @JakesSA have a crack at it.


You can also try heating the post up with a small torch. The expansion the metal might cause the screw to come out a little easier. 

What I've also done on my RC cars with small stripped allen bolts is to cut a slot in the top of the bolt with a dremel and used a flat screw driver to take it out. Dont know if this is an option for you.


----------



## Christos

Jerakeen said:


> @Rob Fisher, I JUST got my Griffin and stripped one of the grub screws immediately, since they come locked in and the allen key is apparently horrible. Couldn't even build on it!
> 
> Any advice on getting the stupid screw out? I've already tried all the tricks on the interwebs. If all else fails I'll take it back and let @JakesSA have a crack at it.


Have you tried the elastic band on top and squeezing the Allen key into the hole with the elastic band.


----------



## Jerakeen

@Christos, thanks, i did. The allen key kept poking through the band. No luck.

@capetocuba, I think it was too far gone, couldn't get anything in between the screw and the post, and it's entirely stripped now. 

@GreenyZA I don't have a dremel, and it's more than flush, but i just took it to my local jeweller (who suggested that I run instead of vape ), thinking that he might be able to engrave some slots. It's too small, even for him! He did confirm that it is round and smooth as a baby's bum inside, and doesn't own any tools in the right size to help me.
I'll have to get someone to drill it. What a f  shlep.

Thanks anyway everyone!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA

Jerakeen said:


> @Christos, thanks, i did. The allen key kept poking through the band. No luck.
> 
> @capetocuba, I think it was too far gone, couldn't get anything in between the screw and the post, and it's entirely stripped now.
> 
> @GreenyZA I don't have a dremel, and it's more than flush, but i just took it to my local jeweller (who suggested that I run instead of vape ), thinking that he might be able to engrave some slots. It's too small, even for him! He did confirm that it is round and smooth as a baby's bum inside, and doesn't own any tools in the right size to help me.
> I'll have to get someone to drill it. What a f  shlep.
> 
> Thanks anyway everyone!!


The only other thing I can suggest is dipping the end of the allen key in quickset steel and sticking it in the hole. Then leave it overnight and give it a quick jerk in the morning. It might work. It might not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I still like the Griffin more than the Gemini. Gemininwas supposed to be a Griffin killer but... not quite. It is a monster. Like @Rob Fisher said it is a HOT tank though. If that isnt your thing stay away. It is a little cloud furnace for sure.


----------



## capetocuba

Jerakeen said:


> @Christos, thanks, i did. The allen key kept poking through the band. No luck.
> 
> @capetocuba, I think it was too far gone, couldn't get anything in between the screw and the post, and it's entirely stripped now.
> 
> @GreenyZA I don't have a dremel, and it's more than flush, but i just took it to my local jeweller (who suggested that I run instead of vape ), thinking that he might be able to engrave some slots. It's too small, even for him! He did confirm that it is round and smooth as a baby's bum inside, and doesn't own any tools in the right size to help me.
> I'll have to get someone to drill it. What a f  shlep.
> 
> Thanks anyway everyone!!


Sorry to hear that, only thing is to return item. Bummer is waiting to get new atty making clouds


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> I still like the Griffin more than the Gemini. Gemininwas supposed to be a Griffin killer but... not quite. It is a monster. Like @Rob Fisher said it is a HOT tank though. If that isnt your thing stay away. It is a little cloud furnace for sure.



Nope I said the Defiant was hot... the Gemini rocks... both the RDA and cCell version.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I said the Defiant was hot... the Gemini rocks... both the RDA and cCell version.


I was referring to the Griffin not Gemini apologies for not being more clear... Gemini is indeed a killer tank I agree, will be exploring more Vaporesso gear most certainly. But I LOVE me a hot vape like the Griffin, Defiant sounds up my alley. Gemini is my breakfast tank, Griffin around lunch and the evenings are owned by the Tsunami right now. 

These atties are all THIRSTY though wowowow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M5000

I think this 3 sided screwdriver came with my Sapor RDA, it's very useful for most build decks. I also had issues with the Griffin and the allen key that is included in the kit is quite weak. This tool has a nice grip and I find getting a bit of ejuice around the screw and gently unscrewing especially the first time prevents any damage and after that it works fine. I have damaged a few deck screw threads especially when forcing it loose the first time, so far doing it this way has been working..


----------



## JakesSA

Bring 'em in @Jerakeen, we'll get it sorted out double quick.

Cash crusaders (of all people) has a very nice screw driver with interchangeable bits which includes a lot of different small size allen key bits for about R100. Its my weapon of choice for these grub screws.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully one of the technical types will have a suggestion for you... when that happens to me the tank gets thrown in the Giba Gorge! Sorry about that... I never kept my Griffin long either because mine was also a kak quality.


Agree, what is with that ?


----------



## WARMACHINE

Lord Vetinari said:


> I was referring to the Griffin not Gemini apologies for not being more clear... Gemini is indeed a killer tank I agree, will be exploring more Vaporesso gear most certainly. But I LOVE me a hot vape like the Griffin, Defiant sounds up my alley. Gemini is my breakfast tank, Griffin around lunch and the evenings are owned by the Tsunami right now.
> 
> These atties are all THIRSTY though wowowow...


Hot and Wet


----------



## Lord Vetinari

WARMACHINE said:


> Hot and Wet


Not wet... JUICY looooool.


----------



## Jerakeen

So an update: Took the Griffin to @JakesSA who found that the tank ships to SA with the screws "locked into place". He replaced it for me toot sweet, thank you so much Jakes and Lindsay! 

My point is -should anyone wish to purchase a Griffin in the future, 1. get the retailer to loosen those grubs right there and then, and 2. Replace the cruddy Allen key that comes with it. Size 1.3mm. 3. Enjoy your amaaaaazing vape!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Jerakeen said:


> So an update: Took the Griffin to @JakesSA who found that the tank ships to SA with the screws "locked into place". He replaced it for me toot sweet, thank you so much Jakes and Lindsay!
> 
> My point is -should anyone wish to purchase a Griffin in the future, 1. get the retailer to loosen those grubs right there and then, and 2. Replace the cruddy Allen key that comes with it. Size 1.3mm. 3. Enjoy your amaaaaazing vape!


Cant beat the Griffin. No matter who tries how hard. Just cant beat the Griffy. Love mine to bits. Incredible tanks.


----------

